# Books



## Nubias (5 Aug 2018)

Hi all,  

Favorite books?

Looking at getting Nature Aquarium complete works 1985-2009 by Takashi Amano and pehaps his Bio Origin of Creation.

What other book on the hobby are you favorites?


----------



## Iwagumi_Scaper (27 Aug 2018)

Also interested in peoples thoughts/recommendations here. Thinking of buying a book but not sure which one


----------



## dw1305 (27 Aug 2018)

Hi all, 
These two.





dw1305 said:


> After some research I found that a lot of the content I'd posted actually already existed in two books on fish-keeping, Diana Walstad's <"The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium"> and Horst and Kipper's <"The Optimum Aquarium">.


cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (27 Aug 2018)

Well don't have any books on plants or aquascaping  just the WWW


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Aug 2018)

If you haven't got Amano's first book I would recommend it, great read and explains how it all started:

There is one going for quite a good price, these rarely come up, already have one otherwise would snap it!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nature-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## alto (28 Aug 2018)

I have Amano’s Nature Aquarium World volumes 1-3
Like them much better than the 85-‘09 Retrospective (which I decided not to purchase)

Check what your local & extended library has available (books can often travel on loan between libraries) - then order copies of exceptional books

I recently reread the Optimum Aquarium, liked it a lot back when, not sure I’d buy it today (depending on price I suppose)
Also have Diana Walstead’s book, again think I’d be happy with a library loan BUT I also read/acquired it years ago when it was the Hot Topic (relatively local fellow was a very keen dirted aquarium enthusiast (& soil scientist) ... really didn’t like his Aquariums much IRL  )
Later DW changed her mind on some of her initial hypotheses/conclusions - I’d feel better about the book if these had been entered into an updated edition ...
(but publishing is very expensive especially for such a limited distribution book)

OTOH I’m not exactly dashing out to relinquish my copies of these books  

I’ve just spent a lot more hours with Takashi Amano 
The Aquajournals are wonderful as well


----------



## Nubias (29 Aug 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## tiger15 (29 Aug 2018)

It’s not really a book. It’s free internet guide by Dennis Wong. He knows his stuff and demonstrated by his world class show tanks.

https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/


----------



## Zeus. (29 Aug 2018)

tiger15 said:


> It’s not really a book. It’s free internet guide by Dennis Wong. He knows his stuff and demonstrated by his world class show tanks.
> 
> https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/



Nice One  will be reading D Wongs guide myself


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Aug 2018)

Was going to give you a list but thought it'd be easier to just take a snap. This book in particular was my bible when I first started way back when and it's still one of my go to references, it was way ahead of its time. You can pick it up on Amazon for pence now, which is unbelievable value....https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...g_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=




IMG_1319 by Tim Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## Nubias (1 Sep 2018)

Nice collection Tim and thanks for the recommendation. Noticed the Great Barrier Reef book, just snorkeled Up there ... amazing.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Sep 2018)

No worries  


Nubias said:


> Noticed the Great Barrier Reef book, just snorkeled Up there ... amazing.


Sounds awesome


----------

